# **Unitronic Exclusive P3 TT RS Gauges and More - Now Available



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

​

Unitronic is pleased to announce a new partnership with P3 Gauges and its exclusive new V3 Multifunction Gauge for the 8S TT RS. As with all of P3's V3 gauges, this new unit provides a multitude of vehicle information including Boost Pressure, Air/Fuel ratio, Intake Air Temperature, Acceleration Timers and more while maintaining a simple and clean OEM look.



















*FEATURES
*
• Plug and Play Install - Plugs directly into your OBD2 port (hard-wire harness kit also available)
• OEM Integration - Installs in your vent for a sleek install while retaining air flow
• Versatility - Read boost from multiple OEM sensors through OBD2 port or optional P3 analog boost sensor
• Code Reading/Clearing - Read and clear diagnostic trouble codes (DTCs) on the fly




























*P3 V3 GAUGE READOUTS
*
• Boost
• Coolant Temperature
• Air/Fuel Ratio (can be read in AFR or Lambda)
• Vehicle Speed (can be calibrated in 1% increments from -9% to +20%)
• Intake Air Temperature
• Throttle Angle
• Ignition Timing
• Engine RPM
• Exhaust Gas Temperature
• Battery Voltage
• Programmable Shift Light
• Analog Input 1 (brown wire) can allow gauge to read any 0-5 volt linear output sensor
• Analog Input 2 (blue wire) can allow gauge to read any 0-5 volt linear output sensor
• Acceleration Timers (0-60mph/0-100mph/60-130mph)
• Braking Timers (60-0mph/100-0mph)


In addition, we'll also be offering a wide selection of Unitronic branded P3 V3 Gauges for today's most popular VAG vehicles directly on our website as well.


*SUPPORTED MODELS*

• 8S TT/TTS/TT RS
• 8V A3/S3/RS 3
• MK7 Golf/GTI
• MK7 Golf R
• B9 A4/A5/Allroad/S4/S5/RS5*


*Please allow 4-6 weeks lead time for this model


*

*
**​


----------

